# Raw goats milk



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Is it safe for chihuahuas?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes I give it to my pups frozen as a treat or put it on their food. Its a great probiotic. I use these two brands:

https://primalpetfoods.com/products/raw-goat-milk

Additional Formula


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I remember as a kid, getting goats milk at a relatives home, instead of regular milk, and gagging on it! The 'raw' stuff had chunks in it. My Mom was highly embarrassed! I don't see why you shouldn't give it to your dogs--if they like it!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Im not 100% sure but I think the vet recommended goat milk (store bought) When my dog Jr refused to eat and he needed calories since he was taking medications. All the dogs enjoyed it but I haven't have it to them in about 3 years. 
I'm sure raw would be just fine


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

I called the vet and they told me they wouldn't recommend for my 4.5lb chi who's almost 4yrs....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Did they give a reason? Or does your dog have any major medical issues? 
How about not "raw" and just store bought goats milk?
I'm in no way questioning your vets decision but that's interesting


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

rosevillegirl said:


> I called the vet and they told me they wouldn't recommend for my 4.5lb chi who's almost 4yrs....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Most vets do not understand or know anything about nutrition or Raw food. They are only given a very small class on nutrition and it is given by one of the worse companies Hills. A holistic Vet is better in the nutrition area. I have a dog nutrionist who helps me. I also use 

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/answers-dog-food/

a lot and 

Goat Milk For Dogs - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to agree with Christie. Most vets probably would discourage it because it's not the "norm," but my vet actually prefers goat's milk to cow's milk.


----------

